

Show HN: Codeely - jmanzano


======
dekken_
"We're do not the kind of page where you could ask for problems on your code."

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more
like?

~~~
xauronx
All joking aside, they really do need someone who speaks English natively to
go over their content.

------
marco-fiset
Clickable : <http://www.codeely.com/>

